

Posterous launches easy post tagging via email - a4agarwal
http://blog.posterous.com/posterous-launches-easy-post-t

======
unalone
Very nice implementation. In terms of pure technical features, you guys are
near if not at the front of the pack. I'm hoping something makes it feel more
personal eventually, because this is an incredible featureset.

------
nocivus
I think it's a good idea. I wonder, however, if it could be implemented like
this:

Send an email to post_tag1_tag2_tag2@posterous.com

I think the (Tags: tag1, tag2, tag3) syntax is a bit harder, though I have no
idea if the other one would even be feasible (some clever virtual email
address and parsing thing would have to be put in place, I guess).

~~~
a4agarwal
We could do it that way if we wanted to, but it sorta doesn't make sense. The
"to" address determines where you are posting "to". We already use this for
things like flickr@posterous.com to indicate you want your post on flickr. And
soon we'll do post@sachin.posterous.com so you can post to various sites.

Tagging has no relationship with the "to" field of an email. However, the
subject line in an email is just that, the subject of your post. Which is a
perfect fit for what tags are.

If there's better syntax than ((tag: we're open to change it. but it needs to
be something that can't be misinterpreted.

~~~
nocivus
Well, my point was more like not having to think a lot about syntax. What
about trying some work in the field of automatic tag generation? That would
get rid of the problem, if successfully possible, right? ;)

------
LukeG
so easy I almost don't understand

~~~
Alex3917
Maybe emailing syntax@posterous.com could send back a lorem ipsum blog post
that took advantage of every possible feature that requires special text
syntax. People then could just edit that email with the contents of their
post, and the reply-to email would be post@posterous.com so they could just
send it off. It isn't really necessary right now since tagging is (IIRC) the
only feature that requires the user to know special syntax, but if you add
more features that require markup then it could be really useful in the
future.

------
fallentimes
Very handy. It's hard to keep up with the posterous guys.

------
truebosko
Nice feature, have been enjoying Posterous since the start. Only concern is ..
has it been awfully slow for everyone or just me in the past few days?

------
konsl
Great work guys -- looking fwd to the coming features

------
rantfoil
Thanks for the support, you guys.

------
sfphotoarts
awesome site, brings blogging to a lot more people

daren.posterous.com

